# Engine maker & valve gap



## Honda4Life (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I have an 2890 XP Vortex Tracker, with a 357 engine, and I was wondering if you could help me with a couple of questions?

1) Is this engine made by Troy-Bilt/MTD themselves or by someone else?
2) The manual doesn't mention what the gap for the overhead valve should be. Do you have the spec on this?

Thanks!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

have you checked the sticker on the engine? i have seen a few new machines with the valve lash spec printed right on the engine info sticker.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda4Life said:


> 1) Is this engine made by Troy-Bilt/MTD themselves or by someone else?


Someone else. Powermore made in China for MTD. Per MTD:

MTD has successfully entered into a joint venture with a major Asian manufacturing company, whereby both companies have collaborated their engineering, design and manufacturing expertise to produce a high end overhead valve (OHV) engine.​These engines will be exclusively distributed and serviced by MTD under the Powermore® engine brand. Powermore® engines are a premium small block engine with advantages that in many cases are better than competitive engine models. Some of the premium features include:​

Overhead Valves (OHV)
Cast iron cylinder sleeve
Dual element air cleaner
Low tone muffler
Ball-bearing supported crank shaft
Large fuel tank capacity.

The power output of the MTD family of engines compares favorably with engines of similar displacement from Briggs & Stratton®, Honda®, and other popular small engine brands.​​


Honda4Life said:


> 2) The manual doesn't mention what the gap for the overhead valve should be. Do you have the spec on this?​​


TUNE-UP SPECIFICATIONS​Intake 0.004 - 0.006 in. (0.10 - 0.15 mm)​Exhaust 0.006 - 0.008 in. (0.15 - 0.20 mm)​​See Pages 11-12: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjNiurm5tbuAhVWVs0KHRyYAoYQFjAAegQIAxAC&url=https://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/MTD-Service-Repair-Manuals/MTD-Big-Bore-Engines-78-277cc-83-357cc-90-420cc-Repair-Manual.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0-1WgEd17er41D9dSHa3Zv​


----------



## Honda4Life (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank-you both very much! That was a great marketing blurb about the engine!😅


----------



## Honda4Life (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
Sorry for the delay as I wasn't home for the last few days and couldn't look at my machine until today. I was able to locate the sticker similar to Crazzywolfie's picture. 
I must admit, for a sticker that has such important information, they certainly hid it well and made it small enough! After some looking, I finally found it on the bottom of the bell housing for the starter pulley. In order to get a close look, I would have to tip the machine over on its right side. Thanks to the link to the service/repair manual Tabora posted, I don't have to worry about the sticker!


----------

